# Fish for me tank



## thormoto (May 1, 2012)

i have a 30gal tank is there any tangs that i can have?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

thormoto said:


> i have a 30gal tank is there any tangs that i can have?


 No sir. 70g Would be minimum, and it goes up from there.


----------



## thormoto (May 1, 2012)

how about butterflys or am i super limited


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

30g limits your choices quite a bit. Butterfly would need a 50g minimum tank and go up from there.
Here is an idea of what your looking at:
Nano Fish
Dwarf Angelfish: Flame Angelfish and other Dwarf Angels
Basslets for Sale: Basslet Species including the Royal Gramma Basslet
Blennies: Blenny Fish Species Including Bicolor, Striped and other Blennies
Clownfish for Sale: Clownfish Species for the Home Aquarium
Damselfish: Blue, Yellow and other Types of Damselfish Species for Sale
Dartfish
Pseudochromis for Sale: Splendid Dottyback Species and other Pseudochromis
Gobies for Sale: Goby Fish Species Including Shrimp Gobies
Jawfish


----------



## Stingray81 (Jun 21, 2011)

I would try a pigmy angel there fun to watch and stay small we have one in our 29g also a clownfish or two and If you have the lighting an anemone of some sort for them to host.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

